# Partage à domicile Imac - apple tv



## Jul57420 (8 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous, 

voici le soucis du jour: 

j'ai une apple TV 4 et un iMac.

Lorsque je veux accéder a mon imac sur l'apple tv, je suis obligé de désactivé / réactivé le partage a domicile via itunes.
Lorsque mon Imac ou apple tv se met en veille, je suis obligé de faire cette manip, ce qui est très embêtant car mon ordi est à l'étage et l'apple tv au rdc.

je précise que j'ai déjà activé la case "réactiver lors des accès réseau " dans pref syst / économiseur d'énergie.

la seule solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est de désactiver la mise en veille de l'apple TV, il n'y a que comme ça que je peux avoir accès a mes fichiers à n'importe quelle heure de la journée.

Mais est-ce bon pour le matériel ? pas sur ?


merci à ceux qui prendront le temps de répondre


----------



## Alexvista (13 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour, effectivement j'ai constaté le phénomène au début mais après avoir désactivé le partage sur l'iMac puis remis en place , ça marche


----------



## Kriskool (14 Janvier 2016)

J'avais ce problème aussi. Je sais pas si ca vient pas du wifi. Maintenant ma Apple TV est ethernet sur ma box et j'ai l'impression que ça améliore les choses


----------



## Eric01 (16 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour, j'avais exactement le même problème avec ATV3, sauf que je désactivais et réactivais sans cesse le partage sur l'ATV3 pour que ça marche, mais je n'ai jamais trouvé pourquoi.
Maintenant, j'ai ATV4 et je n'ai plus ce problème et sans rien changer sur l'iMac.


----------



## HOOKER (7 Juin 2017)

Je reprends ce post car j'ai le même bug ,IMac et ATV toute neuve.Obligé de faire une déconnexion /reconnexion du partage à domicile sur le Imac pour avoir l'accès à Photos,musique sur l'ATV. Je suis en Wi-Fi.  
Une idée ?
Cordialement


----------



## Shenix (1 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour ,



Avez-vous essayé de changer de canal Wifi ?

Des fois il y a des interférences des réseaux voisins ce qui fait que ça saute chez vous. La solution est de regarder sur votre box (manipulation un poil complexe si vous êtes novice) s'il n'y a pas de canal moins utilisé sur lequel vous pouvez mettre votre wifi.

Autrement, vous pouvez faire le diagnostic en allant sur l'icone Wifi en haut de votre mac > diagnostiquer les réseaux wifi > ignorer > utilitaires > ensuite cliquer sur votre réseau et là il va vous dire le meilleur canal le moins saturé. Il vous suffit ensuite de modifier la config de votre Box et de voir si ça fonctionne mieux.


----------

